# Spirulina Discs



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

So about a week or two ago my pleco suddenly past, god rest his soul lol, and I have leftover Spirulina Discs. Can I drop these in my tank at night and have my corys nibble on them or would it just cause too much waste?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

You could try dropping half a disc in and see if the cories will eat them. Mine love spirulina wafers, so yours might too. If they don't eat it after 24 hours or so, then take it out. Most likely...they'll love them.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

i agree with just1more20 all 20 of my cories go crazy for them! whatch this video!
http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/?action=view&current=P4020176.flv
they are eating algae disks but i break them up into bits and pieces not whole disks! your cories should adore them!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, then I'll continue the Spirulina treatment, but I'll take your word and break them up instead. Cool video =P


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

glad to help a person who will in turn, help his/her Cories!


----------

